# byobu-config not working



## luizborges (Apr 10, 2014)

I installed Byobu 5.73 (latest port available) without a problem. However, when I try to run `byobu-config` I get the error below:

```
# byobu-config
.: cannot open /usr/lib/byobu/include/common: No such file or directory
```

If I use `F9` inside byobu, the screen just opens and closes, so I guess the error occurs there too.

What am I doing wrong? The directory sure doesn't exists, shouldn't it be created during the installation?


----------



## trh411 (Apr 10, 2014)

According to /usr/ports/sysutils/byobu/pkg-plist, lib/byobu/include/common is created during installation, but it is most likely created relative to /usr/local, which is the normal ${PREFIX} for port installations. Does /usr/local/lib/byobu/include/common exist?


----------



## luizborges (Apr 10, 2014)

Just checked, /usr/local/lib/byobu/include/common do exists.
Hum, what is wrong here? Why is byobu-config referencing the wrong location?


----------



## trh411 (Apr 10, 2014)

luizborges said:
			
		

> Just checked, /usr/local/lib/byobu/include/common do exists.
> Hum, what is wrong here? Why is byobu-config referencing the wrong location?


Well, /usr/lib/byobu/include/common may be its normal installation path, but FreeBSD installs ports relative to /usr/local. Is there a way to override the ./lib location in the configuration file?


----------



## luizborges (Apr 10, 2014)

I looked in ~/.byobu and found nothing there. On  the file ~/.byoburc is only this:

```
export BYOBU_PREFIX='/usr/local'
```

There are the contents ofbyobu-config:

```
PKG="byobu"
[ -z "${BYOBU_PREFIX}" ] && export BYOBU_PREFIX="/usr" || export BYOBU_PREFIX
. "${BYOBU_PREFIX}/lib/${PKG}/include/common"

${BYOBU_PYTHON} "${BYOBU_PREFIX}/lib/${PKG}/include/config.py"
```

On ${BYOBU_PREFIX}/lib/${PKG}/include/config.py is the following line that could be the problem since there is no env called BYOBU_PREFIX. Can anyone confirm it?

```
BYOBU_PREFIX = os.getenv("BYOBU_PREFIX", "/usr")
```


----------

